# Thinking About Importing Fish



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I've decided that I'm going to attempt to Import fish from Peru. I've got a guy working with me on an order and I'm curious as to what you all might want to see me bring in, or if there are any special requests. I will become a sponsor on P-fury and pay my dues, but first I want to see if you've got any special requests. I will list below my availability list and if you guys want to give me feedback, that would help me decide what to order when it comes time for me to get the ball rolling. As of right now...nothing is for sale, and probably wont be for a month or so, I just want to see what I'm looking at as far as inventory goes!!

COMMON NAME	SCIENTIFIC NAME

Atinga jumbo	Symbranchius marmoratus
Banjo Amaralia	Amaralia sp.
Atinga	Symbranchius marmoratus
AUGENIOSUS	
Bufeo cunchi	Opsodoras sp.
Cahuara	Pteridoras granulosus
Monster fish	Daector quadrizonatus
Novia feliz	Trachellisxis exillis
Novia otorongo Parauchenipterus sp.
Novia tatia	Tatia intermedia
Novia madera	Helogenes sp.

PIMELODUS	
Novia zapato	Paracheunipterus sp.
Mota	Callophysus macropterus
Manitoa	Brachyplatystoma vaillanti
Shovelnose	Sorubim lima
Bambi Torre ORANGE FORM	Pseudopemodus zungaro
Tigrinus	Merodontus tigrinus
Tigrinus	Merodontus tigrinus
Alianzas	Brachyplatystoma juruense
FLASH ZEBRA	Brachyplatystoma sp
Doncella	Pseudoplatystoma fasciatum
Salton	Brachyoplatystoma filamentosu,
Dorado	Braychyoplatystoma flavicans
Shripm catfish	Imparfinis minutus
Lince cat	Platynematichthys notatus
Cunchi dorado	Piramutana pitramuta
Pimelodela four line	Pimelodus sp. 
Pimelodela Toa ornatus	Pimelodus ornatus
Pimelodela angelicus	Pimelodus pictus
Porthole calixto	Callichthys callichthys
Tabla barba	Goslinea playtema
Tabla barba	Goslinea playtema
Turushuki común	Psendodoras niger
Turushuki sierra	Leptodoras ascipenserrinus
Randias	Rhamdia quelen
Zorrito cat	Platystomatichthys sturio
Zorrito cat	Platystomatichthys sturio
Churero	Megalodoras irwini
CICHLIDOS	
Añashua anthurus	Crenicichlia anthurus
Añashua blanca	Crenicichlia sp.
Añashua roja	Crenicichlia sp.
Apistograma aenotus	Apistogramma aenotus
Apistograma agasizzi	Apistogramma agasizzi
Apistograma bitaeniata	Apistogramma bitaeniata
Apistograma BLEEDING	Apistogramma sp.
Apistograma cacatuoide	Apistogramma cacatuoide
Apistograma cruzi	Apistogramma cruzi
Apistograma juruensy	Apistogramma juruensy
Apistograma pucallpensy	Apistogramma pucallpensy
Apistograma Victoriano/Atahualpa	Apistograma sp. NEW.
Apistograma Roterbart/Fresa	Apistograma sp. NEW.
Apistograma ROTERPUNK	Apistograma sp. NEW! NICE!
Biotodoma amazonas	Biotodoma cupido
Bujurqui heckelli	Acarichthys heckelli
Bujurqui morado	Hypselecara temporalis
Bujurqui paracas	Laetacara thayeri
Bujurqui rojo	Aequidens diadema
Tuco	Cichla ocellaris
Tuco	Cichla ocellaris
Oskar	Astronotus ocelatus
Discus common	Symphysodom aequifasciata
Discos spotted A	Symphysodom aequifasciata
Discos spotted AA	Symphysodom aequifasciata
Discos spotted AAA	Symphysodom aequifasciata
Festivus S51515-2	Mesonauta festivus
Jurupary	Stanoperca jurupary
Scalar altum red spott Pterophyllum scalar altum PERU
Scalar altum red spott	Pterophyllum scalar altum PERU
Severum jumbo red neck	Heros appendiculatus var.
Shuyo rojo	Erythrinus sp. S31707-3
Shuyo Pucawiksa	Erythrinus sp.
CORYDORA	
Corydora weitzman	Corydoras weitzmani
Cori agasizzi	Corydoras agasizzi
Cori black Perú	Corydoras semiaquilus
Cori elegans	Corydoras ellegans
Cori green jumbo	Corydoras multiradiatus
Cori julli	Corydoras julli
Cori punctatus nanay	Corydoras punctatus
Cori reticulatus	Corydoras reticulatus
Cori reticulatus JUMBO	Corydoras reticulatus 
Cori sichry	Corydoras sichry
Cori sichry luminoso	Corydoras sp
GYMNOTUS	
Anguilla eel	Electrophorus electricus
Macana zebra	Gymnotus coropinae
Macana elefante	Platyurosternarchus macrostomus
Macana perro	Apteronotus albifroms
Macana serrucho	Steatogenys elegans
Macana termometro	Gymnotus hypostomus
Macana PEKIN, NEW!	Compsaraia sp. NEW
Macana Albina	Orthosternarchus tamandua
Macana Tiger	Gymnotus tigre
PLECOSTHOMUS	
Pleco red	Cochlidon sp
Loricaria camaleon Itaya	Pseudohemiodon aphitanos
Loricaria circular	Pseudohemiodon lamina
Loricaria high dorsal fin	Lamontichthys filamentosa
Loricaria lanceolata	Rinoloricaria lanceolata
Loricaria royal	Pseudohemiodon sp
Loricaria Tigre Nanay/Caqueta	Harttia sp.
Otocinclos Otocinclos affinis
Otocinclos jumbo	Hypopoptoma gulare
Otocinclos Zebra	Otocinclus sp
Peckoltia Zebra Peckoltia sp.
Pleco adonis	Acanthycus adonis
Pleco adonis	Acanthycus adonis
Pleco adonis	Acanthycus adonis
Pleco aligator	Glyptoperichthys lituratus
Pleco L205 comun	Peckoltia sp.
Pleco momón L074	Peckoltia sp.
Pleco Nana	Peckoltia sp
Pleco GUIMARAES baby NEW!!!!	Peckoltia sp. NEW
Imperial pleco	Panaque sp.
PLECO SHAMPER GREEN	Panaque sp. cf. Peru
Pleco papa	Panaque sp.
Pleco papa ojo chico	Panaque L-090
Pleco playera L116	Hypostomus var. Emarginatus
Pleco sachamama	Acanthycus sp.L-189-A
Pleco vitatta L-204	Peckoltia vittata
Pleco yellow L231	Hyposthomus sp.
Xenocara punto	Ancistrus sp.
Xenocara Green Lantern	Ancistrus sp.
OTHERS	
Peruvian gar	Bourenguella maculata
Abramites	Abramites hypselonotus
Anostomo	Anostomo taeniatus
Arawana silver	Osteoglassum bicirrhosum
Wolf fish	Erithrinus sp.
Wolf fish LARGE	Erithrinus sp.
Fasaco	Hoplias malabaricus
Fasaco	Hoplias malabaricus
Canero red	Canero sp.
Barracuda	Acstrorrynchus isalinae
Barracuda	Acestrorrhynchus falcatus
Huapeta Jumbo	Hydrolicus scomberoides
Huapeta	Hydrolicus scomberoides
Huapeta	Hydrolicus scomberoides
Leporinos	leporinos fasciatus
Pez globo	Collomesus asellus
Pez hoja	Monocirrhus pholyacantus
COMMON NAME	SCIENTIFIC NAME

Piranha Red	Pygocentrus var. Nattereri
Piranha altuvei	Serraselmus altuvei
Brandti piranha	Serraselmus brandtii
Piranha Black/Black	Serrasalmus rhombeus
Piranha Black/Black	Serrasalmus rhombeus
Piranha Black/Black	Serrasalmus rhombeus
Piranha Black/Black	Serrasalmus rhombeus
Piranha compress	Serraselmus compresus
Piranha Black/Black	Serrasalmus rhombeus
Piranha Black/Diamond	Serrasalmus rhombeus
Piranha elongatus	Serrasalmus elongatus
Piranha elongatus RED Serraselmus elongatus
Piranha Black/Diamond	Serrasalmus rhombeus
Piranha sanchezi	Serraselmus sanchezi
Piranha muda	Pristobrycon gouldingi
Piranha blanca	Serraselmus hollandicus

STINGRAYS	
Stingray motoro	Potamotrygon motoro
Stingray motoro well spotted	Potamotrygon motoro
Stingray motoro	Potamotrygon motoro
Stingray motoro	Potamotrygon motoro
Stingray Tiger Potamotrygon menchacai P49
Stinray Tiger Potamotrygon menchacai P49
Stingray Otorongo	Potamotrygon castexi 
Stingray Otorongo flrower	Potamotrygon castexi 
TETRAS	
Hatchet strigata	Carneguiella strigata
Moenkhausia Intermedia	Moenkhausia Intermedia
Tetra bleeding heart	Hyphessobricon erytrostigma
Tetra blue	Boelckea fredcohui
Tetra neón	Paracheirodon innesi

This is not a sale! I'm just wanting feedback...please help me decide what to get! Thankyou!


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

screw peru call me when u get brazil


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

As soon as I find them...as soon as I find them....


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Good Luck rodgers bring us some quality fish


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

So...no requests?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Piranha altuvei Serraselmus altuvei
Brandti piranha Serraselmus brandtii
Piranha compress Serraselmus compresus
Piranha elongatus Serrasalmus elongatus
Piranha elongatus RED Serraselmus elongatus
Piranha muda Pristobrycon gouldingi

^^out of your list

You need to branch out to other countries tho.

I need my Venezualian and Brasilian fix for piranhas!!

irritans









geryi


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

pygo ternetzi
pygo caribe
pygo piraya

please add to list...thanks


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

none are peru.. hes looking at brining in peru first i think he meant requests from the posted list

and the gouldinig are most likely eigenmanni







just so there arent any broken hearts out there


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

black diamonds! or any diamond rhoms! small sizes... so we can afford them?

elongs?

that'll be all... i am havin trouble readin by scientific names lol


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to general discussion


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Excellent! I'm working on Brazil and Vennezuela right now! Vennezuela doesn't have much for fish except aboutmaybe 100 species or less total. and the min. order is alot! I think I'll start with Peru and Brazil. So I should have Piraya, Terns, and Nattereri....I'll have to wait for caribe!


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

small Diamonds and Elongs!

Piranha altuvei Serraselmus altuvei
Piranha blanca Serraselmus hollandicus


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

well i would like baby P's of all sorts providing you can ship to me in california ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

Ive you could sell tetras in bulk, I think you could find a great market. When I had my 72g up, I wanted to have 50 Rummynose and 50 neons in it but no where sold them cheaper in bulk.

Hope that helps in some way?
Good luck!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I'll do whatever I can to help you guys get what you want, even if I have to special order something in just for you!


----------

